# Any Gainesville, FL people here?



## sbtomberlin (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll be moving to Gainesville from Andalusia, AL in June and am more than a bit nervous about finding a job with the way the economy is going. All the job postings I've seen have gone up one day and been filled the next it seems, except for inpatient coders with several years experience or managers. I'm currently a CPC-A and have 6 months experience in outpatient coding, mostly ERs. I'm studying for my CCS now and hope to have that certification by the time I move. So all I really want to know is...do I stand a chance? I have no idea what the job market is like there, except that everyone I've talked to has pointed me to Shands. I'm really not finding many openings online...I would think there should be more out there. Anywhere else I should look? Staffing/recruiting agencies perhaps? I'd be open to working in any setting, not just hospitals. Basically...any tips or suggestions you can offer me I'd really appreciate. Thanks!


----------

